# WD My Book Essential ne démarre plus !



## LumiereNoire (7 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

J'utilise depuis 2 ans un DD externe Western Digital My Book Essential 2T, USB 3.0, à alimentation secteur, pour effectuer, en autres, ma sauvegarde Time Machine. J'ai arrêté manuellement la dernière sauvegarde. Puis éteint le MacBook Pro. Depuis, le DD (dont la diode s'allume toujours, que je le connecte ou non au Mac, ne se lance plus, ne tourne plus, n'apparaît plus sur le bureau ni dans l'utilitaire de disque.

Comment faire pour ne pas perdre toutes mes données (hors sauvegarde) ?

Comment relancer ce DD ?

Grand merci pour vos réponses, je suis totalement bloquée.

Lumière Noire (en panne!)


----------



## gmaa (7 Juin 2013)

Bonsoir,

Probablement mort!

Une leçon, amère, ne pas mettre tous ses ufs dans le même panier...

Une petite lueur, mais bidouille...
C'est peut-être l'alim qui a lâché, pas le disque.
En bricolant : sortir le disque et le mettre dans un autre boîtier.


----------



## LumiereNoire (7 Juin 2013)

gmaa a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Probablement mort!
> 
> ...



Merci pour la réponse. Oui, je sais que j'essaie de ranimer un mourant. Parfois un miracle peut se produire...

Un autre que moi a eu EXACTEMENT le même problème que moi, dans les mêmes circonstances. Le problème vient-il de Time Machine ou du disque externe ? Lisez, c'est là : http://forums.macgeneration.com/per...l-my-book-essential-2to-illisible-966942.html


----------



## flotow (7 Juin 2013)

Tu peux essayer de le connecter dans un autre boitier. Ça permettra d'éclaircir un peu tout ça !
Même si je pense que c'est le disque qui est mort 

J'ai eu des problème avec un WD MyBook RAID que je l'ai retourné et j'ai pris un Iomega à la place


----------



## gmaa (7 Juin 2013)

Suite au passage sous 10.8.4, je viens de perdre un disque WD500 qui me servait pour TM.
Je n'ai pas d'explication mais comme il était vu avec l'utilitaire de disque, j'ai pu l'effacer et le réutiliser... (Je m'attend à quelques soucis avec à plus ou moins long terme...)
Dans ton cas (et l'autre) ça à l'air d'un problème matériel.

Il faut être conscient qu'un disque n'est pas éternel et c'est pourquoi il faut pratiquer plusieurs types de sauvegardes (clone e TM) pour avoir de bonnes chances de restaurer en cas de coup dur.


----------



## LumiereNoire (7 Juin 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Tu peux essayer de le connecter dans un autre boitier. Ça permettra d'éclaircir un peu tout ça !
> Même si je pense que c'est le disque qui est mort
> 
> J'ai eu des problème avec un WD MyBook RAID que je l'ai retourné et j'ai pris un Iomega à la place



Merci aussi à toi. Dire qu'avant j'avais un Iomega ! Bon, je vais essayer de connecter ce DD externedans un autre boîtier. Sinon, quelle marque et modèle plus sûr faut-il choisir pour mon prochain DD externe? J'avais partitionné 1 To pour TM, et 1 To pour d'autres fichiers.

Enfin, je me sens moins seule !


----------



## gmaa (7 Juin 2013)

Encore...

Partitions = danger!

Plutôt deux disques physiques qu'un seul partitionné.


----------



## LumiereNoire (7 Juin 2013)

gmaa a dit:


> Suite au passage sous 10.8.4, je viens de perdre un disque WD500 qui me servait pour TM.
> Je n'ai pas d'explication mais comme il était vu avec l'utilitaire de disque, j'ai pu l'effacer et le réutiliser... (Je m'attend à quelques soucis avec à plus ou moins long terme...)
> Dans ton cas (et l'autre) ça à l'air d'un problème matériel.
> 
> Il faut être conscient qu'un disque n'est pas éternel et c'est pourquoi il faut pratiquer plusieurs types de sauvegardes (clone e TM) pour avoir de bonnes chances de restaurer en cas de coup dur.



Euh...je suis une (petite) pharmacienne! Clone, clone, c'est une brebis, c'est quoi ça, une sauvegarde Clone? Dois-je prévoir plusieurs DD externe, 1 pour tous les jours, un autre pour la semaine ? (Je veux bien, moi...)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h12 ----------




gmaa a dit:


> Encore...
> 
> Partitions = danger!
> 
> Plutôt deux disques physiques qu'un seul partitionné.



Bon, je commence à comprendre. 
J'adopterai cette démarche désormais.


----------



## gmaa (7 Juin 2013)

Un disque clone est un réplique *exacte* d'un autre disque.
En clonant le disque interne on obtient un disque à l'identique et *démarrable immédiatement* (à la différence de TM qui permet de reconstruire son disque à l'identique d'une date donnée - mais il faut beaucoup, beaucoup de temps pour le faire)
TM est très bien pour aller récupérer un/des fichier/s.

Deux utilitaires (au moins) permettent de réaliser ces clones :
ccc (Carbon Copy Cloner)
SuperDuper


----------



## LumiereNoire (7 Juin 2013)

gmaa a dit:


> Un disque clone est un réplique *exacte* d'un autre disque.
> En clonant le disque interne on obtient un disque à l'identique et *démarrable immédiatement* (à la différence de TM qui permet de reconstruire son disque à l'identique d'une date donnée - mais il faut beaucoup, beaucoup de temps pour le faire)
> TM est très bien pour aller récupérer un/des fichier/s.
> 
> ...



Aaaah, ce soir au moins, j'apprends quelques choses....

Bon, CCC va entrer dans ma vie dès demain. C'est mon deuxième DD WD qui plante, je repose la question : y en-at-il de plus solides, ou est-ce LE plus solide ?

(J'en pose des questions, moi, ce soir, là, dis donc!?)


----------



## gmaa (7 Juin 2013)

J'ai eu un Iomega qui a rendu l'âme...
J'ai maintenant des WD... depuis plusieurs années...

Facteur chance!

C'est une autre raison de doublonner.

Je ne suis pas fana pour iCloud mais c'est malgré tout une autre solution...


----------



## LumiereNoire (7 Juin 2013)

gmaa a dit:


> J'ai eu un Iomega qui a rendu l'âme...
> J'ai maintenant des WD... depuis plusieurs années...
> 
> Facteur chance!
> ...



Bien, je vais racheter 2 WD, un pour TM et l'autre pour mes fichiers lourds. je suis contente de vous avoir trouvés ce soir, au moins j'ai des réponses, cela fait 2 jours que j'essayais tout (sauf de changer de boîtier, pour voir). Et cette diode allumée qui me nargue et parfois clignote, pendant que je vous écris...

Bonne soirée, je suis de garde et retourne au comptoir.

Et grand merci, je reviendrai bien relire le tout dans deux heures...

Lumière Noire (rallumée!)


----------



## gmaa (7 Juin 2013)

Si 2 WD, je suggère :
- Un exclusivement dédié TM,
- L'autre pour cloner.

Il faut refaire le clone périodiquement (un par mois par exemple)
ccc est optimisé pour "rafraîchir" sa copie.

Bien qu'ennemi des partitions il peut être "raisonnable" de partitionner celui servant au clone (qui devra avoir au moins la taille du disque à cloner) pour mettre des fichiers d'importances secondaires et encombrants. Dans la mesure où TM est là comme autre filet.


----------



## gmaa (8 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,



> A propos de clone...CCC n'est plus gratuit avec la 10.8...vous utilisez un autre soft ?



J'ai trouvé cette réponse dans un autre sujet!

Je l'ai utilisé d'abord dans sa version "gratuite" et au vu du service rendu je l'ai acheté. 

Apparemment il est toujours téléchargeable (version 3.5.2)

Il est vraiment verrouillé avant achat? 

Sinon SuperDuper! que je n'utilise pas.

Il existe aussi :

Clone X (Tri-Edre)
PSyncX (Pour faire des sauvegardes, je ne suis pas sûr qu'il sache faire un clone.)


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2013)

LumiereNoire a dit:


> J'avais partitionné 1 To pour TM, et 1 To pour d'autres fichiers.



Ça, c'était une erreur. On ne fait pas plusieurs partitions sur un disque de sauvegarde !

Maintenant, ton disque qui ne monte plus, la première chose à faire, c'est d'aller voir dans "Infos système Apple" (menu pomme -> à propos de ce Mac -> plus d'infos" si ce disque apparait, et comment il apparait.

S'il apparait avec des infos cohérentes (sa capacité, entre autres), alors ce n'est pas un problème matériel. S'il n'apparait pas, ou s'il apparait avec des infos bizarres, alors, c'est matériel.

Tu dis avoir "arrêté manuellement" la dernière sauvegarde TM : tu as fait ça comment, en pratique ? Parce qu'arrêter une sauvegarde TM n'a jamais bousillé un disque, ça bousille la sauvegarde, dans le pire des cas, mais pas le disque (ni "matériellement", ni "logiquement") ?


----------



## LumiereNoire (8 Juin 2013)

gmaa a dit:


> Si 2 WD, je suggère :
> - Un exclusivement dédié TM,
> - L'autre pour cloner.
> 
> ...



Bonjour à vous,

Je vais suivre à la lettre vos préconisations : ne plus partitionner mon disque de sauvegarde, dédier un autre disque au clonage + fichiers lourds. Je suis toujours sur Snow Leopard (cause applications importantes non compatibles autres bêtes de brousses ou de montagnes).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h05 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça, c'était une erreur. On ne fait pas plusieurs partitions sur un disque de sauvegarde !
> 
> Maintenant, ton disque qui ne monte plus, la première chose à faire, c'est d'aller voir dans "Infos système Apple" (menu pomme -> à propos de ce Mac -> plus d'infos" si ce disque apparait, et comment il apparait.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Une sauvegarde automatique TM s'était lancée, ne s'arrêtait plus. Il faisait dodo, je l'ai arrêtée manuellement (menu TM), je suis allée me coucher. Et depuis....c'est mon DD qui a une panne d'oreiller ! (Exactement comme décrit par un autre utilisateur, cf. lien plus haut).

Voilà...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2013)

LumiereNoire a dit:


> Une sauvegarde automatique TM s'était lancée, ne s'arrêtait plus. Il faisait dodo, je l'ai arrêtée manuellement (menu TM), je suis allée me coucher. Et depuis....c'est mon DD qui a une panne d'oreiller ! (Exactement comme décrit par un autre utilisateur, cf. lien plus haut).
> 
> Voilà...



Bien, il n'a donc pas "été débranché à la sauvage", et pour infos système Apple ?


----------



## LumiereNoire (8 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bien, il n'a donc pas "été débranché à la sauvage", et pour infos système Apple ?



Euh...euh..., hem...si, en fait, je débranchais souvent "à la sauvage" ce DD externe, je parle du port USB Mac, puisqu'il était relié à mon MacBook Pro, qui donc me suis partout (lui). Le plus souvent, je débranchais Mac éteint, mais parfois aussi Mac allumé mais hors sauvegarde. C'est pourquoi j'ai d'abord pensé que le défaut venait peut-être du câble. Pourtant l'allumage du Mac commande toujours l'allumage de la diode, idem pour l'extinction.

Dans "A propos de ce Mac" >Matériel> USB (arborescence), je lis : 

Bus USB à grande vitesse :

  Emplacement du contrôleur de l&#8217;hôte :	USB intégré
  Gestionnaire du contrôleur de l&#8217;hôte :	AppleUSBEHCI
  Identifiant du périphérique PCI :	0x0aa9 
  Identifiant de révision du PCI :	0x00b1 
  Identifiant du fournisseur du PCI :	0x10de 
  Numéro de bus :	0x26 

My Book 1130 :

  Identifiant du produit :	0x1130
  Identifiant du fournisseur :	0x1058  (Western Digital Technologies, Inc.)
  Version :	10.12
  Numéro de série :	5743415A4134373832333330
  Vitesse :	Jusqu&#8217;à 480 Mb/s
  Fabricant :	Western Digital
  Identifiant de l&#8217;emplacement :	0x26200000 / 2
  Courant disponible (mA) :	500
  Courant requis (mA) :	2

Alors, Docteur...?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2013)

Alors, si tu n'as pas plus d'infos (capacité du disque notamment, parce que là, il n'y a que les infos du bridge) c'est probablement que le disque lui même est mort. Avant de le débrancher Mac allumé, tu l'éjectai ?


----------



## LumiereNoire (8 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Alors, si tu n'as pas plus d'infos (capacité du disque notamment, parce que là, il n'y a que les infos du bridge) c'est probablement que le disque lui même est mort. Avant de le débrancher Mac allumé, tu l'éjectai ?



Oui, je l'éjectais toujours. mais je suis dans un village, micro-coupures de courant parfois. Le soir où j'ai éteint, je ne l'avais pas débranché. Dans le menu "plus d'info", sous quel sous-menu puis-je lire sa capacité ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2013)

LumiereNoire a dit:


> Dans le menu "plus d'info", sous quel sous-menu puis-je lire sa capacité ?



Si elles y sont, ces infos doivent être à la suite de celle du bridge, que tu nous a rapporté plus haut (USB, donc).


----------



## LumiereNoire (8 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si elles y sont, ces infos doivent être à la suite de celle du bridge, que tu nous a rapporté plus haut (USB, donc).



OK, donc aucune info sur la capacité...

Diagnostic ? Traitement ? (Faire-part?)


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2013)

LumiereNoire a dit:


> OK, donc aucune info sur la capacité...
> 
> Diagnostic ? Traitement ? (Faire-part?)



Deux hypothèses, alors :

1) Le bridge (mais ça serait sa partie "contrôleur SATA", vu que côté USB il renvoie ses infos, qui serait morte),
2) Le disque itself.

Troisième hypothèse (pour le même prix) : les deux à la fois, j'ai eu ça une fois avec un disque IDE dans un boîtier LaCie, le disque à flingué le bridge et le bloc d'alim externe du boîtier.

Si l'hypothèse 1) se révélait la bonne, alors, tu pourrais récupérer le disque et le mettre dans un autre boîtiers, mais je n'y crois guère : quand le contrôleur SATA lâche, c'est que le disque lui a provoqué des surtensions en général.


----------



## LumiereNoire (8 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Deux hypothèses, alors :
> 
> 1) Le bridge (mais ça serait sa partie "contrôleur SATA", vu que côté USB il renvoie ses infos, qui serait morte),
> 2) Le disque itself.
> ...



Booooon, plus d'espoir. Et comment faire pour récupérer mes données hors TM ? (La moitié du disque, quoi...)


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2013)

LumiereNoire a dit:


> Booooon, plus d'espoir. Et comment faire pour récupérer mes données hors TM ? (La moitié du disque, quoi...)



Si hypothèse 1), alors le changement de boîtier te permettra de tout récupérer, si hypothèse 2), alors, sauf à lâcher entre 1200 et 3000 &#8364; (hors TVA 20,6%) à une société spécialisée équipée pour procéder à l'opération en salle blanche, c'est mort de chez mort.

Ah, au fait, pour l'avenir : un disque de sauvegarde, on ne fait rien d'autre avec, on n'y stocke pas d'autre choses que la sauvegarde elle même, si tu as des données en plus, alors faut un autre disque (et il faut l'inclure dans la sauvegarde) !

Ne jamais perdre de vue que la question à se poser à propos d'un disque dur n'est pas : "_est-ce qu'il va tomber en panne ?_", mais est "_Quand va-t-il tomber en panne ?_" !


----------



## LumiereNoire (8 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si hypothèse 1), alors le changement de boîtier te permettra de tout récupérer, si hypothèse 2), alors, sauf à lâcher entre 1200 et 3000  (hors TVA 20,6%) à une société spécialisée équipée pour procéder à l'opération en salle blanche, c'est mort de chez mort.
> 
> Ah, au fait, pour l'avenir : un disque de sauvegarde, on ne fait rien d'autre avec, on n'y stocke pas d'autre choses que la sauvegarde elle même, si tu as des données en plus, alors faut un autre disque (et il faut l'inclure dans la sauvegarde) !
> 
> Ne jamais perdre de vue que la question à se poser à propos d'un disque dur n'est pas : "_est-ce qu'il va tomber en panne ?_", mais est "_Quand va-t-il tomber en panne ?_" !



Hahaha ! Excellent ! "Quand va-t-il me lâcher?" C'est sûr que après ça, je vais acheter 2 disques. Mais comment sauvegarder en TM un disque externe? Il faut le copier d'abord sur le HD du Mac pour le transférer au DD externe TM ?

(Même le jour, entre deux suppos et un sirop, j'en pose des questions!)


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2013)

LumiereNoire a dit:


> Mais comment sauvegarder en TM un disque externe? Il faut le copier d'abord sur le HD du Mac pour le transférer au DD externe TM ?



Tu peux faire ça, mais il y a beaucoup plus simple  : tu vas dans les préférences de TM, tu cliques sur le bouton "options", et tu enlèves le disque externe de la liste des volumes et dossiers à ne pas sauvegarder


----------



## gmaa (8 Juin 2013)

> Mais comment sauvegarder en TM un disque externe?



était la question et pas l'inverse... 

Un disque externe ne peut pas être sauvé par TM.
Pas d'option en ce sens.


----------



## LumiereNoire (8 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu peux faire ça, mais il y a beaucoup plus simple  : tu vas dans les préférences de TM, tu cliques sur le bouton "options", et tu enlèves le disque externe de la liste des volumes et dossiers à ne pas sauvegarder



D'accord. Je vais suivre ton conseil. Et ne plus mélanger sauvegarde et stockage de fichiers lourds. Merci pour avoir pris le temps de m'informer (pendant que je récupère les Furosémide 40 mg de chez TEVA, dont certains contiennent un somnifère à la place).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h49 ----------




gmaa a dit:


> > Mais comment sauvegarder en TM un disque externe?[\QUOTE]
> >
> > était la question et pas l'inverse...
> >
> ...


----------



## gmaa (8 Juin 2013)

Ce que je pratique :
Un disque TM exclusif
Un disque clone exclusif
D'autres disques "spécialisés" pour mes autres fichiers à conserver (photos par exemple)
Aucun partitionné

Si fichiers vraiment précieux : Doubler&#8230;
On peut aussi graver des DVD (conservation probable entre 5 et 10 ans...)


----------



## LumiereNoire (8 Juin 2013)

gmaa a dit:


> Ce que je pratique :
> Un disque TM exclusif
> Un disque clone exclusif
> D'autres disques "spécialisés" pour mes autres fichiers à conserver (photos par exemple)
> ...



Merci beaucoup, j'ai toute la marche à suivre. 

...et plusieurs DD à acheter.

Je remercie TOUT Mac et I - Génération, le vrai site de référence pour les pros mais surtout pour les amateurs, comme moi. Avec de vrais salons de conversations, pas des forums pastiches (sans glaçons). Ici, on peut à la fois assurer une garde pharmaceutique en psychiatrie et comprendre les humeurs d'un disque dur sans devenir folle!

Je vais "twitterer" tout ça dès que possible.

(Et je reviens tout relire dans deux heures...)

Encore merci à tous. Du fond du cur.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2013)

gmaa a dit:


> Un disque externe ne peut pas être sauvé par TM.
> Pas d'option en ce sens.



Ben mince, mon Time Machine ne doit pas être au courant, alors, parce que depuis le temps qu'il me sauvegarde un disque externe, en même temps que les internes &#8230; Bien sûr, qu'on peut sauver un disque externe avec TM !


----------



## gmaa (8 Juin 2013)

*TU AS RAISON!*
Je ne l'avais jamais "vu" comme ça...

On en apprend tous les jours! C'est aussi l'intérêt de MacG.

Ceci dit n'en ayant pas eu réellement besoin dans mon organisation, je n'ai pas "creusé"...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2013)

à noter que dans la première version de TM (Leopard), c'était le contraire, les disques externes étaient inclus par défaut, il fallait les exclure si tu ne voulais pas les sauvegarder !


----------



## gmaa (8 Juin 2013)

Mes préférences TM étant "historiques", j'avais effectivement exclu les volumes que je ne trouvais pas indispensables de sauver d'où peut-être ma "confusion"...
Je fonctionne entre un iMac "ancien" resté sous SL (Applis PPC...) et un MacBook Pro 2012 sous ML.


----------



## LumiereNoire (9 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> à noter que dans la première version de TM (Leopard), c'était le contraire, les disques externes étaient inclus par défaut, il fallait les exclure si tu ne voulais pas les sauvegarder !



Bonjour, me revoici.

Je possède un autre DD WD, My Book (pas Essential comme l'autre) 1 To, la moitié de celui désormais défaillant, partitionné Window + Mac qui marche parfaitement et est reconnu par le Mac. Toutes ses infos sont OK. Puis-je utiliser ce boîtier pour y glisser le DD défaillant et voir si je peux récupérer mes données ?

Si oui, pouvez-vous m'expliquer comment on ouvre le boîtier et quel tournevis je  fais tourner, bref, comment je remplace le DD ?

Ou bien dois-je OBLIGATOIREMENT passer par un informaticien ? Ce qui m'ennuie car il y a des données sensibles (codes d'accès, entre autres) que je ne souhaite pas partager...

Merci pour ma nouvelle leçon du jour !


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juin 2013)

Ouvrir le boîtier ne suffit pas, il faut avoir un autre boîtier ou au moins un bridge comme celui-ci pour pouvoir utiliser le disque à l'intérieur, quant au tournevis, difficile à dire, c'est toi qui a le boîtier à ouvrir en mains, nous, d'ici, les vis, on ne les voit pas !.

Cela dit, ne te fais pas trop d'illusions, les chances que tu puisses récupérer quoi que ce soit sont minces, le plus probable reste quand même une panne du disque lui même !


----------



## LumiereNoire (9 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ouvrir le boîtier ne suffit pas, il faut avoir un autre boîtier ou au moins un bridge comme celui-ci pour pouvoir utiliser le disque à l'intérieur, quant au tournevis, difficile à dire, c'est toi qui a le boîtier à ouvrir en mains, nous, d'ici, les vis, on ne les voit pas !.
> 
> Cela dit, ne te fais pas trop d'illusions, les chances que tu puisses récupérer quoi que ce soit sont minces, le plus probable reste quand même une panne du disque lui même !



Merci pour les détails sur le bridge. Oui, je ne me fais pas d'illusion, mais je veux "savoir" que tout est perdu avant de lâcher mon DD. Je veux tout tenter. Il contient plusieurs logiciels "lourds" achetés, dont je me servais parfois, mais qui encombraient mon Mac. Snif si je perds tout ça, comme je le crains...

Ach ! "Répétézaprèmoi : je ne partitionnerai plus un disque dur externe réservé à TM!!" #sijoraisu!


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2013)

LumiereNoire a dit:


> Merci pour les détails sur le bridge. Oui, je ne me fais pas d'illusion, mais je veux "savoir" que tout est perdu avant de lâcher mon DD. Je veux tout tenter. Il contient plusieurs logiciels "lourds" achetés, dont je me servais parfois, mais qui encombraient mon Mac. Snif si je perds tout ça, comme je le crains...



En fait, je pense que TM n'a rien à voir dans ton problème, il y a deux moments privilégiés dans la vie d'un disque, pour mourir, c'est quand on l'allume et quand on l'éteint. Le fait que tu aies interrompu une sauvegarde juste avant n'est certainement pour rien dans l'affaire, c'est juste un hasard !

Maintenant, le bridge que je t'ai indiqué est sans doute le moyen le moins onéreux de vérifier, mais si, par le plus grand des hasards, ce n'était pas le disque, alors, rachète lui un boîtier, ou au moins un dock, parce que ce bridge présente un gros inconvénient avec le SATA : sa connexion est relativement fragile (je dis bien "sa connexion", et pas "son connecteur", comprends par là que le contact électrique qu'il offre n'est que relativement fiable, pas que le connecteur risque de casser), c'est un outil de dépannage, pas du tout fait pour remplacer un boîtier.



LumiereNoire a dit:


> Ach ! "Répétézaprèmoi : je ne partitionnerai plus un disque dur externe réservé à TM!!" #sijoraisu!



Profites-en pour noter aussi que lorsqu'on met des choses importantes sur un disque externe, on le sauvegarde aussi ! :hein:

EDIT : ah, au fait, les "logiciels lourds", eux, c'est pas grave, tu ressors le DVD et tu ré-installes &#8230;


----------



## LumiereNoire (10 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En fait, je pense que TM n'a rien à voir dans ton problème, il y a deux moments privilégiés dans la vie d'un disque, pour mourir, c'est quand on l'allume et quand on l'éteint. Le fait que tu aies interrompu une sauvegarde juste avant n'est certainement pour rien dans l'affaire, c'est juste un hasard !
> 
> Maintenant, le bridge que je t'ai indiqué est sans doute le moyen le moins onéreux de vérifier, mais si, par le plus grand des hasards, ce n'était pas le disque, alors, rachète lui un boîtier, ou au moins un dock, parce que ce bridge présente un gros inconvénient avec le SATA : sa connexion est relativement fragile (je dis bien "sa connexion", et pas "son connecteur", comprends par là que le contact électrique qu'il offre n'est que relativement fiable, pas que le connecteur risque de casser), c'est un outil de dépannage, pas du tout fait pour remplacer un boîtier.
> 
> ...



Bonjour !

Oui, j'ai bien compris que je souffre d'un défaut de manque de sauvegardes plus spécifiques. Le problème de mes fichiers lourds, c'est que je les avais achetés sur le net, donc uniquement téléchargés, et jamais recopiés sur un CD. (Aïe! Oui, je sais...). C'est pour cela que, sauf à les racheter, si je ne réveille pas ce  f... disque à la noix, j'suis cuite !


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2013)

LumiereNoire a dit:


> Bonjour !
> 
> Oui, j'ai bien compris que je souffre d'un défaut de manque de sauvegardes plus spécifiques. Le problème de mes fichiers lourds, c'est que je les avais achetés sur le net, donc uniquement téléchargés, et jamais recopiés sur un CD. (Aïe! Oui, je sais...). C'est pour cela que, sauf à les racheter, si je ne réveille pas ce  f... disque à la noix, j'suis cuite !



Quand tu achètes une appli sur le net, tu t'enregistre automatiquement auprès de son vendeur, donc, aucun problème pour te la procurer de nouveau


----------



## LumiereNoire (10 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quand tu achètes une appli sur le net, tu t'enregistre automatiquement auprès de son vendeur, donc, aucun problème pour te la procurer de nouveau



Ah! Oui, je vais retourner sur chaque site pour re-télécharger. Il me reste donc l'espoir. Bon, je fonce chez un informaticien voir s'il arrive à sauver mon DD. La suite dans quelques heures....


----------

